

King of Pong: How a Drexel professor turned a skyscraper into an Atari - unfasten
http://www.citypaper.net/cover_story/King_of_Pong.html

======
unfasten
This professor's attitude is great. I think it's a perfect example of hacker
mentality. Some quotes:

""" Some people, when they hear a grand-scale idea involving months of hard
work for a couple hours of transcendent glory — like "Pong on the side of a
29-story building," in this case — immediately say, "Oh hell yeah!" Just as
many people, though, if not more, respond, "…What? Why?" People of the first
type rarely convince people of the second to hand over the keys to one of
their building's computer systems on the argument "Because it will be
_awesome_."

[...]

The idea came to Lee while driving down I-76 in 2008. Before long he was
calling people he knew who might know someone connected to Cira Centre owner
Brandywine Realty Trust. "Because I figure once they hear the idea, I'll get a
call the next day, right?" Lee laughs, as his students battle it out nearby.
"It's so obviously great! You don't even need to describe it: world's biggest
Pong!" """

